# Backers scaffolding on stairs.....



## Paintfaux

I have to take down some wallpaper over stairs. It is a deep stairwell with tall walls. Somebody told me that he used those adjustable legged baker's scaffolding, but I have never used bakers scaffolding for anything. I didn't even know you could adjust them like that. Has anybody seen that done?


----------



## Rbriggs82

Why not use an extension ladder with a plank?


----------



## CApainter

The baker scaffold I have doesn't have leg adjustments, but does allow you to off set one side or the other for stairs.


----------



## mudbone

Paintfaux said:


> I have to take down some wallpaper over stairs. It is a deep stairwell with tall walls. Somebody told me that he used those adjustable legged baker's scaffolding, but I have never used bakers scaffolding for anything. I didn't even know you could adjust them like that. Has anybody seen that done?


 Just dont back off of it!


----------



## Paintfaux

*working in the stairwell*



Rbriggs82 said:


> Why not use an extension ladder with a plank?


You mean like lean the extension against the wall at the bottom of the steps and run a plank to the steps. Yeah that is a good idea I need to take a lot of fairly difficult paper down but that would get a big part of it. I usually just do painting on a stariwell and we just level up the extention on a one or a five and get somebody to stand on the low side with a leg touching the five and a hand on the ladder but I have done it without a person for years just getting a little more cautious as I get older. I wonder if a ladder stabilizer at the top of the ladder would help? I had one years ago but it seemed to slow me down but there is one at the jobsite.


But the question is can you put the bakers scaffolding midway up the stairs to make a platform, maybe even open up a step ladder on it.....


----------



## Paintfaux

*falls off*



mudbone said:


> Just dont back off of it!


we sprayed dryfall off of two stages of basic scaffolding without a rail and I always worried that somebody would walk off of it, but we took our time and nobody screwed up.....:jester:


----------



## Rbriggs82

Paintfaux said:


> You mean like lean the extension against the wall at the bottom of the steps and run a plank to the steps. Yeah that is a good idea I need to take a lot of fairly difficult paper down but that would get a big part of it. I usually just do painting on a stariwell and we just level up the extention on a one or a five and get somebody to stand on the low side with a leg touching the five and a hand on the ladder but I have done it without a person for years just getting a little more cautious as I get older. I wonder if a ladder stabilizer at the top of the ladder would help? I had one years ago but it seemed to slow me down but there is one at the jobsite.
> 
> But the question is can you put the bakers scaffolding midway up the stairs to make a platform, maybe even open up a step ladder on it.....


Sorry to answer your question with another question. Ive never seen or heard of anyone using bakers scaffolding on stairs. So I figured I'd just suggest another, maybe safer, easier route.


----------



## CApainter

http://www.rdsi.ca/images/MaxiSpecialonStairs.jpg


----------

